# Kois in den Teich?



## moritz007 (17. Jan. 2011)

Ich habe einen 5000l Teich. Könnte ich dort 1-2 Kois reinsetzten?


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Hallo Unbekannter,

wie groß sollen denn die Koi sein? Evtl stellst Du dich/Deinen Teich ja mal kurz vor 
Habe Deine Frage mal in`s richtige Unterforum verschoben.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Joerg (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Grundsätzlich ist das fürs erste mal kein Problem.
Mein erster Teich war noch etwas kleiner.
Dabei gibt es allerdings ein paar Sachen zu bedenken:

- Koi wachsen, bei kleinen hätte ich keine Bedenken. Du wirst dir dann irgendwann mal überlegen, wie du deinen Teich größer machst, damit noch mehr und größere reinpassen.

- Die futtern auch ordentlich, eine gute Filteranlage wirst du dann brauchen.

- Winterabdeckung solltest du schon mal einplanen, da die etwas empfindlicher sind

Leg los, wirst schon bald sehen, was dir das für einen Spass macht und dir bald Gedanken um eine Vergrößerung machen.

LG
Jörg


----------



## fbschroeder (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Hallo,
wenn man sich ernsthaft mit Koihaltung beschäftigt, dann kann die Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage nur ganz klar NEIN sein.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Hallo,
da hake ich mich mit ein und sage auch ein klares NEIN, man sieht ja aktuell was passieren kann, und meine Meinung ist das es bei kleinen Teichen, die evtl. Überbesetzt sind die ganze Sache noch schwieriger machen. Wobei natürlich 2 Koi kein Überbesatz ist.


----------



## Benseoo7 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie manche sich ein Loch buddeln ( oder machen lassen ) und meinen mit einer Folie,Wasser,Filter und ein paar Pflanzen dazu, dann klappt schon alles. Ist echt komisch, denn bei einem Auto oder Hauskauf werden auf die kleinsten Details und Fehler geachtet und hier geht es um Lebewesen!!! Ich bin nicht gerade der all wissende über Koi und Co aber die Grundkenntnisse, wie diese Tiere Artgerecht gehalten werden holt man sich vorher und nicht wenn es zu spät ist!!! Immer wieder traurig zu hören(lesen), wenn Leute auf die sogenannten Fachverkäufer mehr hören als selber mal Online ( vorher ) sich zu informieren. Möchte niemanden damit angreifen aber vielleicht den ein oder anderen einen Hinweis geben,das man sich besser einmal aktiv informieren sollte als aktiv Lebewesen zu Quälen!!!!! Hier ist alles kostenlos und mit Freude wird man hier empfangen. Sehr informative Foren sind auch da. Was will man mehr?!?Bin echt froh hier zu sein. Und zu deiner Frage würde ich auch ganz klar NEIN sagen. Die artgerechte Haltung ist echt nicht gegeben.Aber auch ein dickes Lob, dass du dir vorher die Gedanken machst!!

MfG
Ben


----------



## canis (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Kurz und bündig: NEIN, du kannst keine Koi in deinen Teich setzen. 

Wenn die Tiefe des Teiches ausreichend ist, die Technik ok, der Teich eingefahren ist, usw., dann kannst du allenfalls einige __ Kleinfische im Teich halten. Z.B. __ Moderlieschen. Aber grosse Fische, die zudem auch grosse Mengen an Ausscheidungen produzieren, sind bei solchen Techen ein Tabu.


----------



## fbr (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Hallo Moritz,
natürlich kannst Du! NUR was Du den Koi damit antust sollte Dir NATÜRLICH nun bewusst sein!
Wenn Du wirklich 2 Koi möchtest, solltest Du deine 5000 L um ein vielfaches jedoch mindestens auf 15.000 L erhöhen sonst wirst Du keine Freude daran haben.


----------



## moritz007 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

ok...ich kenn mich halt noch net mit kois aus weil ich ja noch keine habe und auch keine reinsetzte


----------



## fbr (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kois in den Teich?*

Hallo Moritz,
wenn Du die vielen und vor allem SEHR INFORMATIVEN Beiträge liest hier und fragen dazu stellst, wird die GERNE HIER auf die Sprünge geholfen werden.


----------

